# Sup yall



## chiefer007 (Aug 25, 2015)

Wassup everyone.  New here.  I'm 23 y/o and have been lifting on and off since I was a teenager. I'm a bodybuilding hobbyist as of now, and know my stuff in regards to nutrition and lifting.  Not too familiar with gear, have done a prohormone once to cut... I look forward to learning more info.


----------



## muscleicon (Aug 26, 2015)

Welcome Chiefer007.

Icon


----------



## brazey (Aug 26, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## SUKS2BU (Aug 26, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------



## charley (Aug 27, 2015)

......    ......     .............


----------

